# world of goo



## Final (Aug 21, 2009)

great puzzle game.  Lemmingsesque - only better 


Only been playing the free demo so far but good fun - anyone else been playing?

www.worldofgoo.com


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2009)

Final said:


> great puzzle game.  Lemmingsesque - only better
> 
> 
> Only been playing the free demo so far but good fun - anyone else been playing?
> ...



I've played the free demo, though getting the OCD score for a lot of those levels seems impossible 

Tis a great game


----------



## Addy (Aug 21, 2009)

Agree'd, I play it on my Wii and it gets really tricky.

I can point you to the full pc version if you want to _evaluate it_


----------



## Radar (Aug 22, 2009)

And the data files from the full version can be transferred on top of the eval linux binary 

Addictive little game. I grabbed it from steam on a cheapo weekend, then got the eval linux version from the developers website.

At one stage, everyone in the network & server teams at work were playing it during lunch


----------



## paolo (Aug 23, 2009)

Very cool. Nice to see a game where there's only a handful of developers too. More like the old days... all about the gameplay.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 24, 2009)

Addy said:


> Agree'd, I play it on my Wii and it gets really tricky.
> 
> I can point you to the full pc version if you want to _evaluate it_




For the paltry sum that it asks and given it's true "indie" heritage, you would be doing the gaming world a real disservice by pirating this one.


----------



## Final (Aug 24, 2009)

The Groke said:


> For the paltry sum that it asks and given it's true "indie" heritage, you would be doing the gaming world a real disservice by pirating this one.



well said.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Aug 26, 2009)

Just bought this game off t'internets and I'm hopelesly addicted.... Level three is infuriating... but I'm going to complete it.....!!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 26, 2009)

The Groke said:


> For the paltry sum that it asks and given it's true "indie" heritage, you would be doing the gaming world a real disservice by pirating this one.



Also, they deliberately don't put DRM on the purchased version of the game because, iirc, they think it's annoying and gets in the way of honest folk while not stopping pirates. Which is the sort of attitude we need in the games world.

(I have a full legal copy btw.)


----------



## grit (Aug 26, 2009)

fucking quality! I had seen the promo video a few months ago and remember thinking it looked interesting. Once I saw the thread here it prompted me to download the demo, and I'm really impressed.

Its obvious to compare it to plants versus zombies for me, but its just that bit better as its faster paced. 

Its really fun to see these indie games getting places, I'll happily hand over a few quid for the full version. This is the sort of stuff that should be supported.

I'm wondering if games like these are getting a bit more popular as I'd imagine they run on netbooks pretty well?


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2009)

The Groke said:


> For the paltry sum that it asks and given it's true "indie" heritage, you would be doing the gaming world a real disservice by pirating this one.


 
I actually own a legal WiiWare copy of the game


----------



## Final (Aug 26, 2009)

grit said:


> Its really fun to see these indie games getting places



Some others you might want to try one weekend: 

(some free, others not)

source: 10 Indie Games That You Really Should Try
http://www.micromart.co.uk/index.ph...really-should-try&catid=41:archived&Itemid=30

1. Spelunky - Derek Yu
www.derekyu.com

2. World of Goo - 2D Boy  <---obv
www.worldofgoo.com

3. Passage / Gravitation - Jason Rohrer

4. Rom Check Fail - Farbs
www.farbs.org

5. I Wish I Were The Moon / Today I Die - Daniel Benmergui
www.ludomancy.com

6. Crayon Physics Deluxe - Petri Purho
www.crayonphysics.com

7. Cave Story - Daisuke Amaya
www.cavestory.org

8. You Have To Burn The Rope - Mazapan
www.youhavetoburntherope.net

9. Braid - Jon Blow

10. Trine - Frozenbyte


----------



## manifold (Aug 26, 2009)

I managed to get the second highest tower in the world for all of a minute (then disaster) when it came out and there weren't as many people playing


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Just read that you can buy the full version of this for whatever you think it's worth.

http://2dboy.com/games.php


----------



## bhamgeezer (Oct 17, 2009)

This game is truely awesome awesome. On the topic of indie games, has anyone tried Eufloria? I loved Dyson I just wonder if this will be better.


----------

